# Stereo sound reversed



## sand_man (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi all,

I've been away from FreeBSD on the desktop for a few years and although this problem seems familiar to me, I can't remember how to fix it and have had no luck searching for a solution.

I have a USB sound card which is detected and is working fine but the L+R output is reversed. Is there a sysctl value I can set to swap it?


----------



## k.jacker (Nov 15, 2018)

That sounds highly unlikelyto me to be honest.
How exatcly do you know it's reversed? Did you try something like `mixer 0:80` and `mixer 80:0` or did you rely on something graphical?
In case it's a computer which is wired to some kind of stereo system via RCA, have you checked the colors (white/red) are correct?


----------



## sand_man (Nov 15, 2018)

I could have sworn it was reversed! But after posting this yesterday I checked it again and it was fine.
Maybe it was just my imagination...


----------

